# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  κοινωνικη φοβια

## dora-agxos

καλησπερα παιδια,ειμαι καινουργια στην παρεα,στο φορουμ γιατι στην κοινωνικη φοβια ειμαι πολυ παλια  :Embarrassment: ..απο που να αρχισω,δεν θελω να σας κουρασω..το μονο που θα πω ειναι πως το προβλημα μου ηρθε εντελως ξαφνικα στην ζωη μου!ξεκινησα ως κατα φαντασιαν ασθενης παθαινα κρισεις πανικου..να μην τα πολυλογω το ξεπερασα αυτο κ μετα με χτυπησε η κοινωνικη φοβια!σε μια περιοδο που σπουδαζα νοσηλευτικη κ οπως καταλαβαινεται η συριγγα δεν πιανοταν απο την τρεμουλα!οταν δε, με εξεταζαν??λιποθυμη!με τα χρονια κ κανοντας πια το επαγγελμα το ειχα ξεπερασει σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο!ημουν σχεδον φυσιολογικη!εννοω ειχα νορμαλ αγχος!τωρα επανηλθε παλι....κ γιατι?διοτι την κυριακη βαπτιζω ενα παιδακι!κουμπαρα!πρωταγωνι στρια!ισως πιω 2 ουισκακια!για να τα καταφερω!ισως αν μου πειτε κ ενα καλη δυναμη να νιωσω καλυτερα.. :Frown:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

γεια σου Ντορα!!!
\'Αξια \'Αξια !!!
ειναι φυσιολογικό το αγχος σου..
Μην ανησυχεις ,οι παπαδες το ξερουν το αγχος της νονάς και παντα την κατευθύνουν.
συννενοησου λιγο πιο πριν με τον ιερεα και ολα θα πανε καλα.αν πας λιγο νωριτερα θα εχεις χρονο να εγκλιματιστείς.
η δικη μου κουμπαρα εκανε οτι της ελεγε ο παπας..φοβοταν μη κανει κανα λαθος.
την μερα αυτη πρωταγωνιστεί το μωρακι,ολοι αυτο κοιτάζουν,χαλαρωσε..και απολαυσε το,θα δεις τι πλακα που εχει..

----------


## dora-agxos

:Mad:  οσο σκεφτομαι οτι θα διαβασω το πιστευω 3 φορες..θα αλλαξω χρωμα,θα τρεμει η φωνη,τα χερια,ισως μου πεσει κ το ευαγγελιο:P!θα το κανω ομως!αλλωστε για αυτο δεχτηκα περα απο την τιμη που μου εκαναν οι γονεις!ετσι κοντρα στην φοβια!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

μια φορα θα το διαβασεις βρε χαζουλα..
Ολοι ειναι χαλαροι εκεινη τη μερα γιατι το μικρο θα κανει φωνουλες και θα γελανε με τα τσαλιμακια του..μην αγχωνεσαι δεν ειναι τιποτα!!

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> μια φορα θα το διαβασεις βρε χαζουλα..
> Ολοι ειναι χαλαροι εκεινη τη μερα γιατι το μικρο θα κανει φωνουλες και θα γελανε με τα τσαλιμακια του..μην αγχωνεσαι δεν ειναι τιποτα!!


Σε ευχαριστω απο τα βαθη της καρδιας μου  :Smile:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

:Smile: 
θα ριξεις τρελό γέλιο!!!
θα διασκεδασεις εννοώ, ετσι?

----------


## Ακροβατης

δωρα γεια σου,ολα θα πανε καλα μη ανυσηχεις για τιποτα
εδω εχεις ξεπερασεις κρισεις πανικου και κοινωνικη φοβια συνεχιζοντας τη λεπτη δουλεια της νοσηλευτριας παλευοντας με το τρεμουλο σου,τωρα θα πνιγεις σε μια κουταλια νερο?θα τα καταφερεις μια χαρα!
να περασεις ομορφα,χαλαρα και να θυμασαι αυτη τη μερα :Smile:

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> δωρα γεια σου,ολα θα πανε καλα μη ανυσηχεις για τιποτα
> εδω εχεις ξεπερασεις κρισεις πανικου και κοινωνικη φοβια συνεχιζοντας τη λεπτη δουλεια της νοσηλευτριας παλευοντας με το τρεμουλο σου,τωρα θα πνιγεις σε μια κουταλια νερο?θα τα καταφερεις μια χαρα!
> να περασεις ομορφα,χαλαρα και να θυμασαι αυτη τη μερα


Ειλικρινα απορω κ εγω!αλλα ξερεις πιστευω δεν εξαλειφθηκαν απο μεσα μου..η κοινωνικη φοβια εστω..απλα θα με βοηθουσε πολυ αν κραταγε ο παπας το ευαγγελιο!τεσπα ενα ουισκακι θα το καταπιω  :Smile:  οπως μου εχει πει ενας φιλος γιατρος καλυτερα ενα ποτο παρα ενα ταβορ!

----------


## Ακροβατης

:P
ντυσου,στολισου με χαλαρη διαθεση και αυτοπεποιθηση θα γινεις η καλυτερη νονα :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
>  οσο σκεφτομαι οτι θα διαβασω το πιστευω 3 φορες..θα αλλαξω χρωμα,θα τρεμει η φωνη,τα χερια,ισως μου πεσει κ το ευαγγελιο:P!θα το κανω ομως!αλλωστε για αυτο δεχτηκα περα απο την τιμη που μου εκαναν οι γονεις!ετσι κοντρα στην φοβια!


dora, γιατί να το προδικάσεις από τώρα ότι θα πάει τόσο αρνητικά?
εκείνη την ώρα κάνε ο,τι καλύτερο μπορείς και όπως πάει. κι αν διαβάσεις και κάτι στραβά, δεν χάλασε κι ο κόσμος. το διορθώνεις. εγώ που πηγαίνω θέατρο σχετικά συχνά (σαν θεατής), ειδικά αν η παράσταση είναι πολύ φρέσκια (πολύ αρχικές παραστάσεις) έχω παρατηρήσει ότι συχνά οι ηθοποιοί μπερδεύονται στα λόγια τους! εδώ μπερδεύονται επαγγελματίες ηθοποιοί εσένα θα κρεμάσουν?
καλή επιτυχία εύχομαι.

----------


## aliceinhell

Δώρα γεια σου και απο μένα,
Μην ανησυχεις τοσο ολα καλα θα πανε. Κρατα τη σκεψη σου συγκεντρωμενη στο μικρουλι που βαπτιζεις και την θετικη ενεργεια που θα υπαρχει απο ολους οσους θα παρευρισκονται.
Και να σου πω οτι ολες οι πρωταγωνιστριες (οπως ειπες) εχουν αγχος αλλα στην πρεμιερα τους τα πανε τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μην ανησυχεις ! Εκείνη τη στιγμη θυμισου αστειες ατακες τυπου wipe out ή σκιστε και ολα θα πανε καλα!!!
Ασε που μπορεις να το δεις και σαν ασκηση θαρρους ή προβα για καποια αλλη εξισου σημαντικη κοινωνικη υποχρεωση (χε χε)!
Και στην τελικη ποιο ειναι το χειροτερο σεναριο? Σαρδαμ ? so what πολλοι θα το ακουσουν λιγοι θα το προσέξουν (σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις οι περισσοτεροι μιλανε μεταξυ τους ή χαζευουν το μωρο ή στην περιπτωση σου την νονά (που φανταζομαι εκεινη τη μερα θα εισαι κουκλα!!) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
>  οσο σκεφτομαι οτι θα διαβασω το πιστευω 3 φορες..θα αλλαξω χρωμα,θα τρεμει η φωνη,τα χερια,ισως μου πεσει κ το ευαγγελιο:P!θα το κανω ομως!αλλωστε για αυτο δεχτηκα περα απο την τιμη που μου εκαναν οι γονεις!ετσι κοντρα στην φοβια!
> 
> 
> ...


Επειδη ξερω τον εαυτο μου πως αντιδρω στην κριση γιαυτο προδικαζω  :Big Grin:  κ δεν σκεφτομαι οτι θα με κρεμασουν απλα τα περιεργα βλεμματα εν ωρα κρισης..σε ευχαριστω για το κουραγιο πραγματικα.

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by aliceinhell_
> Δώρα γεια σου και απο μένα,
> Μην ανησυχεις τοσο ολα καλα θα πανε. Κρατα τη σκεψη σου συγκεντρωμενη στο μικρουλι που βαπτιζεις και την θετικη ενεργεια που θα υπαρχει απο ολους οσους θα παρευρισκονται.
> Και να σου πω οτι ολες οι πρωταγωνιστριες (οπως ειπες) εχουν αγχος αλλα στην πρεμιερα τους τα πανε τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Μην ανησυχεις ! Εκείνη τη στιγμη θυμισου αστειες ατακες τυπου wipe out ή σκιστε και ολα θα πανε καλα!!!
> Ασε που μπορεις να το δεις και σαν ασκηση θαρρους ή προβα για καποια αλλη εξισου σημαντικη κοινωνικη υποχρεωση (χε χε)!
> Και στην τελικη ποιο ειναι το χειροτερο σεναριο? Σαρδαμ ? so what πολλοι θα το ακουσουν λιγοι θα το προσέξουν (σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις οι περισσοτεροι μιλανε μεταξυ τους ή χαζευουν το μωρο ή στην περιπτωση σου την νονά (που φανταζομαι εκεινη τη μερα θα εισαι κουκλα!!) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ναι παναθεμα με θα ειμαι :P!!!δεν θελω βασικα να τρεμω σαν χαζο!πραγματικα δεν εχω λογο να αγχωνομαι!μια χαρα ειμαι!απλα με το που θα σκεφτω μην τρεμεις!παθαινω παρκινσον!ευχαριστω βρε παιδια!ειλικρινα νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

μη ξεχασεις να φτιαξεις νυχια..φαινονται ωραια στις φωτο!!!

----------


## aliceinhell

Καλη επιτυχια (που την εχεις σιγουρα!!!!!!!!!! Με τοση θετικη ενεργεια που σου στελνουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Ριξε και κανα μηνυμα να μας πεις πως πηγε!!!!!!!!!!!! : )

----------


## dora-agxos

[quote]_Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
μη ξεχασεις να φτιαξεις νυχια..φαινονται ωραια στις φωτο!!! [/

εκανα μονιμο γαλλικο σε παρακαλω τωρα!η δωρα καποτε δεν ειχε αφησει νυχι!τωρα ειναι στην τριχα:P

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by aliceinhell_
> Καλη επιτυχια (που την εχεις σιγουρα!!!!!!!!!! Με τοση θετικη ενεργεια που σου στελνουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> Ριξε και κανα μηνυμα να μας πεις πως πηγε!!!!!!!!!!!! : )


θα σας στειλω ναι εννοειται!!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
>  οσο σκεφτομαι οτι θα διαβασω το πιστευω 3 φορες..



τωρα μεταξυ μας,
εγω δεν το διαβαζα ουτε μιση...

:P

----------


## gus1973

Παρουσιάζω συμπτώματα κοινωνικής φοβίας σε διάφορες εκδηλώσεις. Με το ίδιο άγχος είχα πάει και εγώ σε βάπτιση (ως νονός) πριν από κάποιους μήνες. Ο προβληματισμός μου ήταν ακριβώς ο ίδιος με τον δικό σου: \"πως θα διαβάσω το πιστεύω;\", \"θα τρέμει η φωνή μου;\", \"θα διαπιστώσουν οι καλεσμένοι το άγχος μου;\" και άλλα τέτοια σχετικά με την έκθεση μου απέναντι σε κόσμο.

Παρόλους του φόβους όλα πήγαν πάρα πολύ καλά! Φρόντισα να πάω λίγο πιο νωρίς να συναντήσω τον παπά και να αναφέρω ότι έχω λίγο άγχος μιας και ήμουν για πρώτη φορά νονός. Τίποτα απ\' όσα είχα φανταστεί δεν συνέβη. 

Μην ανησυχείς θα τα πας καλά. Σκέψου ότι και να αγχωθείς και να γίνει αντιληπτό το άγχος σου δεν συνέβη και τίποτα. Αν σε βοηθά, γνωστοποίησε σε φίλους και γνωστούς ότι είσαι λίγο αγχωμένη με την όλη κατάσταση. Όλα θα πάνε καλά  :Smile:

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
>  οσο σκεφτομαι οτι θα διαβασω το πιστευω 3 φορες..
> 
> 
> ...


Xαχαχαχαχαχ!αχχχχχχχχχχχχχ χχχχχ!

----------


## dora-agxos

Πλησιαζει....αυριο τις 12 ειναι!αχ!τρεμουν τα ποδια μου,ιδρωνω,στεγνωσε το στομα μου!ηρεμοτατη!!!ουφ!!!

----------


## dora-agxos

Αχ δεν το γλιτωνω το εμφραγματακι!

----------


## Ακροβατης

φτιαξε νυχια,βαλε μασκουλες στο προσωπο,χαλαρωσεεεεεεεεεε εεεε

----------


## dora-agxos

Κουραστηκα να με ακουω κ εγω!υπαρχουν κ ανθρωποι με πιο σοβαρα προβληματα!Αι στο καλο να παω!σαν 5χρονο κανω!  :Mad:

----------


## Ακροβατης

σε καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις παθαινα αγοραφοβια πριν παω σε δημοσια υπηρεσια,φοβομουν μη παθω κριση με αποτελεσμα οταν παγαινα να μη μπορω να υπογραψω απο το τρεμουλο,καπως το βελτιωσα τωρα οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει αυτο να λες μη αγχωνεσαι προκαταβολικα :Smile:

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> σε καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις παθαινα αγοραφοβια πριν παω σε δημοσια υπηρεσια,φοβομουν μη παθω κριση με αποτελεσμα οταν παγαινα να μη μπορω να υπογραψω απο το τρεμουλο,καπως το βελτιωσα τωρα οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει αυτο να λες μη αγχωνεσαι προκαταβολικα


Mε θυμωνει το γεγονος οτι επανηλθε το προβλημα!δεν με νοιαζει να νιωθω αγχος!αρκει να μην γινεται αντιληπτο!ουφ!θα πιω αυριο δυστυχως πρωινιατικο!τι χαζος που ειναι ο ανθρωποσ?πραγματικα!

----------


## Ακροβατης

προσεξε μην πας τυφλα ση βαπτιση και εχεις αλλα μετα:P

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> προσεξε μην πας τυφλα ση βαπτιση και εχεις αλλα μετα:P


οχι βρε!απλα να νιωθω τα χερια μου σταθερα!ακου προβλημα τωρα!ελεεινη ειμαι!ο κοσμος χανεται κ εγω τρελενομαι για το αν θα τρεμω!με κυριευει θυμος!ποποπο!!!παλια δεν ειχαν να φανε δεν ειχαν τιποτα κ ηταν τρισευτυχισμενοι?εμεις τι εχουμε παθει??

----------


## Ακροβατης

δεν λενε οτι ασχολεισαι με κατι τοσο ασχολειται μαζι σου?
δινουμε τοση σημασια στο να μη φανει το τρεμουλο οταν αγχωνομαστε,γενικα να μη φανουν ολα αυτα τα σωματικα π παθαινουμε ,που τα κανουμε χειροτερα :Frown:

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> δεν λενε οτι ασχολεισαι με κατι τοσο ασχολειται μαζι σου?
> δινουμε τοση σημασια στο να μη φανει το τρεμουλο οταν αγχωνομαστε,γενικα να μη φανουν ολα αυτα τα σωματικα π παθαινουμε ,που τα κανουμε χειροτερα


Σου μιλαω ειλικρινα εχω συναντησει ανθρωπους αγχωμενους με ολα τα συναφη,τρεμουλα,κομπιασμα φωνης κτλ,σε κανεναν δεν φανηκε περιεργο!ισως σκεφτηκαν αγχωμενοι ειναι βρε!εγω αν τα παθω αυτα νιωθω η χαζη!κ ας μην πει κανεις τιποτα!πραγματικα δεν μας καταλαβαινω!εμας τους φοβικους!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ουφφ ειμαστε απαραδεκτοιιι
παω να ξαπλωσω να ηρεμησω εχω αγχωθει και εγω αυριο γιατι θα δω μετα απο 15 χρονια εναν ξαδερφο μου απο γερμανια και με εχει πιασει μια ντροπη,ενα αγχος απεριγραπτο.παλιοτερα κατι τετοια τα αντιμετωπιζα με πολυ ποτο μεχρι που καταντησα αλκοολικη και το κοψα.
ηρεμησε και εσυ στο συνιστω και κανε οτι μπορεις για να μη τα σκεφτεσαι
σκεψου οτι αυριο θα ναι μια υπεροχη μερα :Smile:

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ουφφ ειμαστε απαραδεκτοιιι
> παω να ξαπλωσω να ηρεμησω εχω αγχωθει και εγω αυριο γιατι θα δω μετα απο 15 χρονια εναν ξαδερφο μου απο γερμανια και με εχει πιασει μια ντροπη,ενα αγχος απεριγραπτο.παλιοτερα κατι τετοια τα αντιμετωπιζα με πολυ ποτο μεχρι που καταντησα αλκοολικη και το κοψα.
> ηρεμησε και εσυ στο συνιστω και κανε οτι μπορεις για να μη τα σκεφτεσαι
> σκεψου οτι αυριο θα ναι μια υπεροχη μερα


Ειναι μια υπεροχη μερα κ νιωθω ντροπη που την κακοποιω!σε ευχαριστω ολγακι...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ακροβατης

τιποτα καλη μου να σαι καλα και ευχομαι το αγχος μια μερα να μας κανει λειτουργικους και οχι να μας καθηλωνει¨ :Smile:

----------


## Alobar

\'... Επειδη ξερω τον εαυτο μου πως αντιδρω στην κριση γιαυτο προδικαζω  :Big Grin:  κ δεν σκεφτομαι οτι θα με κρεμασουν απλα τα περιεργα βλεμματα εν ωρα κρισης..σε ευχαριστω για το κουραγιο πραγματικα...\'

Νομίζω ότι \'επιλέγεις\' λίγο παραπάνω να σκέφτεσαι ΜΟΝΟ αυτή την αντίδρασή σου σε καταστάσεις που σε αγχώνουν, εξού και το προδικάζεις. Δίνεις δηλαδή από μόνη σου μεγαλύτερη δύναμη στο αντικείμενο που κάθε φορά σε αγχώνει. Δοκίμασε να βάλεις στο μυαλό σου μια διαφορετική εικόνα του εαυτού σου μέσα στην κατάσταση, πριν απ\' το γεγονός. Είναι η ίδια λογική. Εν ολίγοις, φαντάσου τον εαυτό σου να αντιδρά εντελώς αντίθετα απέναντι σε αυτό που σου δημιουργεί το αντικείμενο του όποιου άγχους. Γκουντ λακ!

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> \'... Επειδη ξερω τον εαυτο μου πως αντιδρω στην κριση γιαυτο προδικαζω  κ δεν σκεφτομαι οτι θα με κρεμασουν απλα τα περιεργα βλεμματα εν ωρα κρισης..σε ευχαριστω για το κουραγιο πραγματικα...\'
> 
> Νομίζω ότι \'επιλέγεις\' λίγο παραπάνω να σκέφτεσαι ΜΟΝΟ αυτή την αντίδρασή σου σε καταστάσεις που σε αγχώνουν, εξού και το προδικάζεις. Δίνεις δηλαδή από μόνη σου μεγαλύτερη δύναμη στο αντικείμενο που κάθε φορά σε αγχώνει. Δοκίμασε να βάλεις στο μυαλό σου μια διαφορετική εικόνα του εαυτού σου μέσα στην κατάσταση, πριν απ\' το γεγονός. Είναι η ίδια λογική. Εν ολίγοις, φαντάσου τον εαυτό σου να αντιδρά εντελώς αντίθετα απέναντι σε αυτό που σου δημιουργεί το αντικείμενο του όποιου άγχους. Γκουντ λακ!


Το εχω κανει κ υπερτερει η κακη η αγχωμενη εικονα!κλινικα ηλιθια δλδ!σε ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## dora-agxos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq5Uiabz6gI

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY33QPHqrfM&amp;feature=related
παρε και αυτο αν και δεν μου πολυαρεσει ο ρουβας το συγκεκριμενο μου δινει δυναμη και αισιοδοξια.
βαλτο αυριο πρωι τερμα και ετοιμη για την εκκλησια:P

----------


## dora-agxos

[quote]_Originally posted by olgaki82_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY33QPHqrfM&amp;feature=related
παρε και αυτο αν και δεν μου πολυαρεσει ο ρουβας το συγκεκριμενο μου δινει δυναμη και αισιοδοξια.
βαλτο αυριο πρωι τερμα και ετοιμη για την εκκλησια:P [/quot

 :Smile:  θα προσπαθησω!!!

----------


## dora-agxos

ΟΛΑ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ!!!ΟΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!

----------


## gus1973

Μπράβο dora!!!
Ετσι είναι... ο φόβος μας για τη στιγμή είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος από την ίδια τη στιγμή.
Θα δεις ότι η επόμενη φορά θα είναι λιγότερο ανώδυνη.
Αν θες γράψε μας καμιά λεπτομέρεια...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ΟΛΑ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ!!!ΟΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!


Ουαου Δωρα!!!!
Γραψε λεπτομερειες να μαθαινουν και οι αλλοι!!!

----------


## dora-agxos

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΛΕΣ Κ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΦΟΒΙΑ!ΜΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΠΕΠΟΙΠΗΘΗΣΗ ΑΝΕΥ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟΥ!ΕΙΠΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ 3 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΟΜΠΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ Η ΣΑΡΔΑΜ!ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΕΥΧΑΡΗΣΤΗΘΗΚΑ!ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ!ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ 1ΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΑΛΕΨΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΦΟΒΟ Κ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΜΥΣΤΗΡΙΟ!!  :Smile:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Μπραβο κοριτσι μου,αλλα 3 φορες το \"πιστευω\"?Στη βαφτιση των παιδιων μου μια φορα το ειπανε.
Ειδες που τα καταφερες?Το νινι,καλό?

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Μπραβο κοριτσι μου,αλλα 3 φορες το \"πιστευω\"?Στη βαφτιση των παιδιων μου μια φορα το ειπανε.
> Ειδες που τα καταφερες?Το νινι,καλό?


3 φορες ναι!!!το μικρουλι μολις ξεκινησε το μυστηριο κοιμηθηκε χαχαχα!μετα ξυπνησε αποτομα!κουραστηκε το ζουζουνακι μου!δεν περιμενα τετοια αυτοπεποιθηση απο εμενα!πολυ ομορφα ολα!

----------


## aliceinhell

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΝΤΟΡΑ!!!!!!!!!! ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΞΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karidi

> ΟΛΑ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ!!!ΟΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!


μπράβο dora μας έκανες όλους περήφανους !!!

----------


## keep_walking

Το παρον κλειδωνει

----------

